# sneaky peek password



## frgee (Nov 11, 2001)

i had to reformat and reinstall 10.1 to get itunes to synch with my new ipod and in the process lost my saved cookie for the omniweb sneaky peak page.

does anyone have the username - p/w combo?

thanks.

by the way, the ipod is great; can't wait to hook it up to my car stereo...


----------



## simX (Nov 11, 2001)

The username is: sneakypeek

The password is: ireadthereadme

Enjoy!  OmniGroup recently posted OmniWb 4.1sp10, too!


----------



## frgee (Nov 11, 2001)

thanks.

it seems to me that v10 is way faster than v7 was.  i hope the memory leak is gone, we'll see.


----------



## SCrossman (Nov 12, 2001)

What is the URL for the sneakypeek? I have v7 and it crashed way too often. v7 corrupted my bookmarks some how and I lost the link.

Never mind I found it doing a search of the forums.


----------



## frgee (Nov 12, 2001)

here it is:

http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/releases/

v.10 is much more solid than 7, and i assume 8 and 9 since they went by the wayside pretty quickly.


----------



## SCrossman (Nov 12, 2001)

thanks frgee, i just found the link as you posted. However, I launched sp10, clicked on my macintouch.com bookmark and it crashed. I launched it again, it did not crash, but it does load some pages faster and it crashed sooner.


----------

